

An Energy Efficient and Massively Parallel Approach to Valid Numerics - noahdesu
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jN9L7TpMxeA

======
Mithaldu
Is this just an ad to sell the amazon book linked in the description, or has
he made any of his software actually public so anyone can do anything useful
with it?

~~~
noahdesu
The Mathematica notebook with a prototype implementation described in the talk
is linked to by the publisher:

[https://www.crcpress.com/downloads/K23295/Unum%20Mathematica...](https://www.crcpress.com/downloads/K23295/Unum%20Mathematica%20Notebook.zip)

John spoke today at UC Santa Cruz and it was a very impressive talk.

